# accidentally run ldconfig without '-m'



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 13, 2009)

now 
`# ldconfig -r`
shows only 573 entries

how can i restore them all?

*UPD:*
Tried this
`# ldconfig /usr/local/lib/*`
`# ldconfig -m /lib`
`# ldconfig -m /usr/lib`
`# ldconfig -m /usr/lib/compat`
Really dirty but it worked... can anyone comment this? Does this cover all .so or it could miss something? Or maybe it's too many?


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 13, 2009)

Using /etc/rc.d/ldconfig start would probably have been easier. This is the same way the system gets its list everytime it boots.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! That completely solved the problem!


----------

